# Vintage Tricycles



## mrflagman (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are a some photos I got from my wife's grandmother. I'm not sure who the children are.

This one is a Colson




Not sure about the next two.







Greg


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 30, 2010)

Its amazing 3 wheels can give such joy!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 1, 2010)

Picture #1 made me grin as much as that tyke on the Colson! Wonderful pictures,thanks for sharing!


----------



## mrflagman (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the innocence that trikes represent that makes them so neat. Way better than some battery power Hummer


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 8, 2010)

I love old tricycle pictures myself. I've purchased several of them off ebay when the image is nice and clear and the tricycle details stand out. Sometimes I can read the headbadge with an 8X magnifier and positively ID the model. I believe you may be able to read the head badges on the bottom two pics with a higher power magnifier, especially the bottom photo.

Dave


----------

